# Value of Old Tractors



## Dustin272 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a 1936 Model AO. Never had time to restore, last ran in the 60's. I would say that the condition is poor to fair. Can anybody give me and idea of what it is worth.

I also have a 1948 Model D. It is also in the same condition. Can anybody tell me what it is worth.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Are you asking what its worth restored or what its worth in its current condition. It might be worth a little to a collector but probably with scrap metal prices so high it might be worth more scrapping them out. I love old tractors but having not ran since the 60's it would be a labor of love as you would have more money tied up trying to restore them then they would ever be worth. Anyhow thats my two cents worth on it. Welcome to Tractor Forum and stick around.


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

That AO, if at all complete, is worth some good money even if the engine and trans, etc. do need rebuilding! The D is a different story but if it's all there and pretty straight I couldn't see why it shouldn't bring at least 7 or 8 hundred, but I could be way off.


----------



## Dustin272 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks wass, Do you have any idea on on what the AO might be worth. My dad has these two tractors and I want to get rid of them but I don't just want to give them away. Thanks Dustin


----------



## Dustin272 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Morgan any help is appreciated. After looking at the forum this is perfect!!


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

I looked up your AO in my tractor blue book. The farthest it goes back os to '39, but, value is estimated between $1990 and $2740. And then subtract any cost of repairs to make it running. It's like everyone else said, "it would be a labor of love". It would probably cost more to get it running than it's worth, except to a collector


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

the '48 D is about the same: $2000 - $2760 minus repairs


----------



## Redneck (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish I could find an AO, and had the time to fix it up. I learned to drive a tractor on one, but my late Dad traded it for a MF 165 about 35 or 40 years ago. I LOVED to hear that thing run, especially when it had a load on it. Where 'bout ya live at?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Aswith anything- its worth what you can get someone to pay for it


----------

